# Pee Accident Need Help!



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, first off, it was not me who had the pee accident.







My 4 year old son had the accident while he was sleeping in one of the bunk beds. Has this happenned to anyone else????? If so, how do you get rid of the smell and stain???? I thought there was a zipper on the mattress covers.







Guess I should of known better. Any suggestions......

Thanks.

Pam


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

While I am not sure how the bunk mattresses are constructed, I would immediately take the mattress off and use an Enzyme Odor Cleaner (I know they make one for carpets with pet "accidents". Then I would air it out in the sun. Then put a waterproof mattress cover over it in case of additional accidents.

Hope that might work

Heidi


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Heidi. You need something with an enzyme cleaner, that breaks down the pee protein. I have mattress covers on all beds for that reason. Good luck.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Did you rub his nose in it and put him outside?









(Just kidding), Regards, Glenn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Seems that putting it outside ought to help some. Seems that the sun shining on it helps some.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Mattress covers are a good thing!








Worst case scenario, they are just foam matresses and could be replaced rather easily I would think!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Lighter fluid and a match









I use the pet deodorizer also and leave in the sun.


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Try Natures miracle its an enzyme cleaner that they sell in pet stores. You can also try a cleaner called totally toddler, it is sold at Kmart, Sears Grand or available online. I began using waterproof mattress pads on the beds my 4 boys sleep on after the 1st episode like yours! It is no fun after the fact!! 
4xys


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> Did you rub his nose in it and put him outside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


although both very good suggestions ... i would have to lean toward getting a PET Stain Neutralizer and leaving it in the sun...


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Did you rub his nose in it and put him outside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















HEIDI


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

clear vinegar and water solution, soak, lay in sun - buy mattress cover and double layers if this becomes an ongoing problem....


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> clear vinegar and water solution, soak, lay in sun - buy mattress cover and double layers if this becomes an ongoing problem....


I would think the vinegar would smell as bad as the pee!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

LabbyCampers said:


> clear vinegar and water solution, soak, lay in sun - buy mattress cover and double layers if this becomes an ongoing problem....


That is what we did. Lucky only once

It left no stain nor smell

Thor


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

3ME said:


> clear vinegar and water solution, soak, lay in sun - buy mattress cover and double layers if this becomes an ongoing problem....


I would think the vinegar would smell as bad as the pee!
[/quote]

yes, but it is diluted and the odor disappears especially if laying in sun. pee is an acid and vinegar is an acid, together they make it an alkaline and should also alleviate some of the stain as well as odor. I don't drench the areas with vinegar solution, I soak, and wipe up with dry towel, then soak again and wipe up with dry towel. I had white carpets and this is what the carpet person always recommend as the vinegar smell does disapear and the dogs never went back to pee on their spot - it like takes it out. When I wash the dogs blankets I add 1/2 cup vinegar in the wash to take out any other odors stains. Please use the white vinegar, not the apple cidar one which is not what you need.. It is healthier then chemicals. Good luck


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Natures Miracle is the best product for this type of situation. It is a wonderful product. Used it a lot when we were puppy training. May take a couple of tries but it does work.

Good luck

Roo


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Happened to us not long ago and it was a very small amount. I used Febreeze and let it air out. Seemed to do the trick.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see you are going to the Pig rally. When they replaced the mattress in my 28RSDS because it had a minor tear in it, they never asked for the old one. I still have the mattress. You can have it if you like. I can bring it to the rally. At the very least, Use your mattress cover after washing and the foam from mine.

John

I use a plastic twin bed liner on my bunks with the mattress upsode down, meaning cloth side down. In case of a accident but mostly if they spill a drink on the bed.


----------

